# Bolens 1502 Iseki Tractor Question



## amanda11270

Greetings all, im a new/used Bolens owner in PA here. Im also new to the forum. I just picked up my 1502 Iseki Hydro Static with a 50 inch deck. Can anyone here tell me anything about this tractor? Its in great shape, and was stored inside apparently and its enormous compared to my last tractor, a TroyBilt from Lowes. I just moved and had to upsize my grass cutting capability. I was wondering if there are any things to look out for in owning this machine. I was told they dont make them anymore and certain parts are getting scarce. I did change all the filters, I actually found the oil and air at NAPA. Does this big tractor only have 15 HP (1502 model?), how does this compare to my 17.5 HP small Troybilt? And does anyone know what years the 1502 Bolens Iseki was made exactly?


----------



## sknight88

Not much help, but I just got a 1402... Engine is a briggs. On the shield on the drivers side is a series of numbers. Theres a group of 5/6 numbers, then a group of 4, then 2, then 8. The first 2 of the last 8 are the year. Mine reads 400437 0122 01 86112012 So its a 1986.

My starter had a plastic gear, that stripped out. Still available but called for a motor pull to get to it! Now I have no spark, and looks like another motor pull, uggh.


----------



## Jason4567

Yes, It is only 15HP, However, it will out do the troy built any day. Those are great tractors. They were made throughout the 1980s. I have always wanted one of those.

Good luck with your tractor,
Jason


----------



## e2n3

I bought a 1502 new in 1988 when we built our house. It's been a great tractor. Unfortunately about a month ago the PTO transfer for the mower started making some unpleasant noises which I suspect is the belt. Have not been able to get time to pull it apart yet and am worried about finding a replacement. Since you're in PA like me, the only thing I would say to watch out for is stability on hills.


----------



## wilberj

Jason4567 said:


> Yes, It is only 15HP, However, it will out do the troy built any day. Those are great tractors. They were made throughout the 1980s. I have always wanted one of those.
> 
> Good luck with your tractor,
> Jason


Ditto, very well built.


----------

